# GPU-Z with GTX 680 results a Red Screen



## sammy51 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello there.

I've always used GPU-Z (0.6.0) during every boot together with my GTX 680.

But after a week, my screen suddenly gave me a red screen.

The computer was working as intended but....the screen was all red.

I researched about this and read that the monitoring programs that access the new GTX 680's BIOS collides with either the new architecture or the drivers. Which results a red screen (which requires a hard reset).

I'm wondering if any other people has noticed this? It has been reported that GPU-Z is one of the programs causing this and I'vent used the program since my first Red Screen, and haven't received one either.

Any progress on fixing/upgrading GPU-Z?

Or do I need to wait until nvidia releases new drivers?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2012)

this should not occur on 0.6.0. are you sure you are using that version?


----------



## sammy51 (Apr 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> this should not occur on 0.6.0. are you sure you are using that version?



Yes I'm absolutely positive that I'm using 0.6.0 and the Red Screen occured with it.

Side note:

I have MSI Afterburner installed aswell, but when I got my Red screen, I am positive that I only had GPU-Z open.

(Unless it's MSI Afterburner's (MSI Afterburner 2.2.0 (2012/4/19)) fault and it was minimized in the tray).


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2012)

can you reproduce this or was it a one-time random thing?


----------



## sammy51 (Apr 27, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> can you reproduce this or was it a one-time random thing?



I can try, but again. I used GPU-Z frequently during one week with my GTX 680 before the first RSOD came.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2012)

did the red screen happen during gpuz startup or has it been running running for a while?


----------



## sammy51 (Apr 27, 2012)

It had been running for a while.

Side note:

I was idling at desktop, surfing the webs on Google Chrome and BAM! red screen.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2012)

strange. i've only seen it during gpuz startup. keep an eye on it please. maybe there is a sequence of actions that triggers it


----------



## sammy51 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll try to reproduce the Red Screen with GPU-Z 0.6.0 at least.


----------



## sammy51 (May 1, 2012)

Well I've been using the program constantly for 3-4 days now and no red screen yet.

I may suspect it was MSI Afterburner that caused it in the background.


----------



## Hornet85 (May 11, 2012)

Hi, just wanted to share that I've just experienced this so called red screen of death too. Its completely random, GPUZ was running as usual, I was watching a video on youtube, and all of a sudden my screen goes red. 

Asus GTX680 DCU2 TOP (custom design version, not sure if it matters though)
GPUZ 0.6.2

I had GPUZ running all the time, displaying the sensor tab which monitors the graphic card in real time. I always have this on my extended desktop screen (2nd monitor) to monitor stuff when I'm gaming. I also have Asus GPU Tweak installed, which I use to overclock the card. I don't run it all the time (only launch it to set an overclock and close it), but I'm not sure if it have some kind of process running in the background that may cause RSOD.

So what I'll do now is to use Asus GPU Tweak to monitor my graphic card, and not use GPUZ at all for the moment. I'll let you guys know if there's still RSOD without GPUZ, which may rule out GPUZ then.


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2012)

are you sure gputweak wasnt running when the rsod occured? each app by itself should be safe, only when they both try to access hardware at the same time, things can go wrong.


----------



## Hornet85 (May 11, 2012)

W1zzard said:


> are you sure gputweak wasnt running when the rsod occured? each app by itself should be safe, only when they both try to access hardware at the same time, things can go wrong.



Thanks for the reply.

Unfortunately I can't be 100% certain. What I do is I would launch it, set a clock speed, and exit the program. It doesn't minimize to the taskbar or anything like that.

About the access, I just realize that I am running a free version of CPUID HWMonitor to monitor the CPU and HDD temps, but it does display the graphic card's temp, fan and voltage too. 

Could it be possible that running both GPUZ and HWMonitor cause the error?


----------



## W1zzard (May 11, 2012)

Hornet85 said:


> Could it be possible that running both GPUZ and HWMonitor cause the error?



yes


----------



## SoWErA (May 27, 2012)

As you can see in this link: http://videocardz.com/31917/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-rsod-red-screen-of-death-issue

RSOD is a known issue on the gtx 680. Actually I think it's also for gtx 670 which I got, I have had at least 4 rsod in 4-5days(Installed my new computer 12days ago but probably not gpu tweaker that early) either way after uninstalling Asus gpu tweaker/monitor I haven't had a single rsod and my uptime is now up at 54hours and still counting


----------



## Hornet85 (May 28, 2012)

SoWErA said:


> As you can see in this link: http://videocardz.com/31917/nvidia-geforce-gtx-680-rsod-red-screen-of-death-issue
> 
> RSOD is a known issue on the gtx 680. Actually I think it's also for gtx 670 which I got, I have had at least 4 rsod in 4-5days(Installed my new computer 12days ago but probably not gpu tweaker that early) either way after uninstalling Asus gpu tweaker/monitor I haven't had a single rsod and my uptime is now up at 54hours and still counting



Thanks for sharing your experience here. 

I think I'll try using EVGA Precision X instead and see how it goes.


----------



## SoWErA (May 28, 2012)

Hornet85 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience here.
> 
> I think I'll try using EVGA Precision X instead and see how it goes.



np I was self very annoyed with rsod and no info on how to fix it for gtx 670 unless it was the same problem for 670 as 680 which it seems to be.

Also I didn't find any mentioning about Asus gpu tweaker/monitor except that gpu monitoring programs seems to cause it - Which it sure did for me as well


----------

